# adding algae scrubber to sump?



## donk232 (Sep 5, 2012)

I need some imput here  well when i made the sump a while back i had no intentions of something like this so i did not leave the room for this idea. i want to add a 3' horizontal scrubber to the top of my 4' sump. My biggest concerns for going through with a scrubber would be overflowing the sump. im using a 1800gph pump so there is a lot of water coming out of the overflows. i would be using plexiglass or real glass for the ramp then just some sort of screen on top for the algae to grow on and get scrapped off.









here is a paint drawing of my sump, the green line on top is what im talking about with the algae scrubber and as you can see in the pictures there is just not much room for it. The slope of the ramp wouldn't be very much at all. rather then a single piece with a small slope my other idea was maybe having a 180* section at the end then using a bigger slope after the middle baffle.









here is an actually picture of the sump, im not sure how well you can see the blue line but that would pretty much be the slope i have room for.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Did this get made? I've seen this sump somewhere before...


----------

